# I cant add gpu slot



## chango (Jun 7, 2020)

I cant add gpu slot, what i tried so far
1-install GPUs.txt from official website
2-update the drivers
3- configure > slot> add gpu


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey @chango 

Is this on a laptop by any chance??


----------



## chango (Jun 7, 2020)

phill said:


> Hey @chango
> 
> Is this on a laptop by any chance??


Yes it is


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2020)

It might be worth a quick check to see if it's compatible.  Trying to run folding at home on a laptop is definitely going to put some strain on the laptops cooling...  It might not be compatible, I'm not sure but it's definitely worth a check


----------



## chango (Jun 8, 2020)

phill said:


> It might be worth a quick check to see if it's compatible.  Trying to run folding at home on a laptop is definitely going to put some strain on the laptops cooling...  It might not be compatible, I'm not sure but it's definitely worth a check


Its an old laptop that i dont use and i checked its in the whitelist


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

Are you able to get in to this option below?





Can you see a GPU in the selection already?  I don't tend to fold on the CPU with FAH Folding so I take it out.


----------



## chango (Jun 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Are you able to get in to this option below?
> 
> View attachment 158238
> 
> Can you see a GPU in the selection already?  I don't tend to fold on the CPU with FAH Folding so I take it out.


yea but when i select gpu and press ad then save it , it would just reset back to only cpu


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

What version of the FAH software are you running @chango ?  FAH Download link


----------



## chango (Jun 8, 2020)

phill said:


> What version of the FAH software are you running @chango ?  FAH Download link


7.6.13


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

If it's not just simply working at this point @chango, I'd leave it be.  The HD 5650 mobile GPU will be massively underpowered to run anything sadly and with the thermals and such of the GPU and it's in a laptop, it might not even finish the work units on time.

I've had a quick Google with the GPU and folding and from what I see or can tell that seems to be the best option.  Some of the units I've had takes over 6 hours on my GTX 1070 or even 4 to 5 hours on my GTX 1080 Ti.  I'd considering trying to give it something else to do if I'm honest


----------



## chango (Jun 8, 2020)

phill said:


> If it's not just simply working at this point @chango, I'd leave it be.  The HD 5650 mobile GPU will be massively underpowered to run anything sadly and with the thermals and such of the GPU and it's in a laptop, it might not even finish the work units on time.
> 
> I've had a quick Google with the GPU and folding and from what I see or can tell that seems to be the best option.  Some of the units I've had takes over 6 hours on my GTX 1070 or even 4 to 5 hours on my GTX 1080 Ti.  I'd considering trying to give it something else to do if I'm honest


i respect your opinion ,still if anyone else is aware of a solution i would appreciate it


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2020)

No disrespect intended but I can only go by what I read online with the hardware you mention, I sadly don't have anything else I can go by.

It's one of the reasons I tend to only use my 1070 and 1080 Ti's because anything else would take too long as I only tend to run FAH when I have the sun out for the solar panels   I couldn't afford the electric otherwise  as these things drink the stuff!!

Have you tried possibly an older version of the FAH program and also with the AMD Driver software at all?  
Please do share some of the screen shots in the thread if possible, might help with someone finding a solution


----------

